# Payday Loans



## Dani90 (May 20, 2018)

Does anyone know of anyone online companies that allow loans for Uber Drivers? I’m literally driving all and when I can to stay afloat but my sons diabetes ( he’s been battling with extremely high levels the past 6 months and now we are in the dangerous lows) is taking a toll on all of us. And please before anyone says get a job I have been diligently applying and thankfully accepted an offer but I don’t start working again until June 4th. I’m just trying to cover my bills until then and unfortunately for me the area I’m in I have to drive an hour away before I start getting rides. Any positive suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sorry for your situation. I will pray regarding your son.
Regarding loan companies, they will want to see tax returns that show profitability regarding self-employment.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Uber Driver would be a terrible way to describe a source of income in an application. Just state "self-employed" and lie about gross income amount. Hopefully they are greedy enough to offer a decent credit line. APR won't be pretty though.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Please be careful about that. Many, if not all, of these loan companies are purely predatory ones who take advantage of good people in desperate situations. It's a trap that's very hard to get out of for a lot of people who choose that route. One suggestion that's touched on frequently here is obtaining a CDL and driving professionally. I know OTR probably isn't an option, but even if you get a CDL class B, that would open up more opportunities for you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dani90 said:


> Does anyone know of anyone online companies that allow loans for Uber Drivers? I'm literally driving all and when I can to stay afloat but my sons diabetes ( he's been battling with extremely high levels the past 6 months and now we are in the dangerous lows) is taking a toll on all of us. And please before anyone says get a job I have been diligently applying and thankfully accepted an offer but I don't start working again until June 4th. I'm just trying to cover my bills until then and unfortunately for me the area I'm in I have to drive an hour away before I start getting rides. Any positive suggestions would be appreciated.


When I really need money I go out and drive until I fall asleep at the wheel.

But...

Sending you a private message. 
I know a guy...


----------



## ExNYer (Apr 15, 2018)

Stay far away from payday loans. Their interest rates will destroy you. 300% or more APR.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Loans are not bad nor predatory, there’s way too many regululations, it’s customer abuse that makes them “bad.” Also, the fee is only calculated as an APR because of gubment regulations. Imagine if a bank had to advertise thier overdraft fee as 1000%, or you cell phone or cable company advertised their late fee as 2000%? It’s the same thing. For a payday loan your paying $50 to borrow $500 for 2 weeks. It’s not 300% APR. Just like if your late with your cell phone bill. They charge you $20 for “borrowing” $150 for 10 days, but do you say “my cell phone company charged me a 2000% APR.” No you don’t, you think “my cell phone company charged me a $20 fee.”

And by the way, long gone are the days where a person can just endlessly roll over a payday loan and never get out of it. Nearly all the states have laws that limit the number of times the losn cam be renewed, and, the ability to repay must be evaluated. On top of that, they even have a cooling off period where you can’t take a loan out of a period of time after taking one out.

Try going to chase bank and get a loan for $500 to get your car fixed, ha! They don’t want your business!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

pismire said:


> Loans are not bad nor predatory, there's way too many regululations, it's customer abuse that makes them "bad." Also, the fee is only calculated as an APR because of gubment regulations. Imagine if a bank had to advertise thier overdraft fee as 1000%, or you cell phone or cable company advertised their late fee as 2000%? It's the same thing. For a payday loan your paying $50 to borrow $500 for 2 weeks. It's not 300% APR. Just like if your late with your cell phone bill. They charge you $20 for "borrowing" $150 for 10 days, but do you say "my cell phone company charged me a 2000% APR." No you don't, you think "my cell phone company charged me a $20 fee."
> 
> And by the way, long gone are the days where a person can just endlessly roll over a payday loan and never get out of it. Nearly all the states have laws that limit the number of times the losn cam be renewed, and, the ability to repay must be evaluated. On top of that, they even have a cooling off period where you can't take a loan out of a period of time after taking one out.
> 
> Try going to chase bank and get a loan for $500 to get your car fixed, ha! They don't want your business!


The problem is one person can have multiple payday loans at the same time with different companies.

The hole gets deeper and deeper.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Dani90 said:


> Does anyone know of anyone online companies that allow loans for Uber Drivers? I'm literally driving all and when I can to stay afloat but my sons diabetes ( he's been battling with extremely high levels the past 6 months and now we are in the dangerous lows) is taking a toll on all of us. And please before anyone says get a job I have been diligently applying and thankfully accepted an offer but I don't start working again until June 4th. I'm just trying to cover my bills until then and unfortunately for me the area I'm in I have to drive an hour away before I start getting rides. Any positive suggestions would be appreciated.


Please don't get a payday loan. The interest is awful. I doubt they will loan you money anyway.



pismire said:


> Loans are not bad nor predatory, there's way too many regululations, it's customer abuse that makes them "bad." Also, the fee is only calculated as an APR because of gubment regulations. Imagine if a bank had to advertise thier overdraft fee as 1000%, or you cell phone or cable company advertised their late fee as 2000%? It's the same thing. For a payday loan your paying $50 to borrow $500 for 2 weeks. It's not 300% APR. Just like if your late with your cell phone bill. They charge you $20 for "borrowing" $150 for 10 days, but do you say "my cell phone company charged me a 2000% APR." No you don't, you think "my cell phone company charged me a $20 fee."
> 
> And by the way, long gone are the days where a person can just endlessly roll over a payday loan and never get out of it. Nearly all the states have laws that limit the number of times the losn cam be renewed, and, the ability to repay must be evaluated. On top of that, they even have a cooling off period where you can't take a loan out of a period of time after taking one out.
> 
> Try going to chase bank and get a loan for $500 to get your car fixed, ha! They don't want your business!


APR is still a valid metric. Remember the GMAC massacre? That guy bought a car with a GMAC loan of $6,000. He had paid a total of $9,000 on the loan and still owed $9,000 when they repoed the car. If he hadn't shot customers too, he wouldn't have been convicted, at least if I was on the jury.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> The problem is one person can have multiple payday loans at the same time with different companies.
> 
> The hole gets deeper and deeper.


It depends on the state. Some states have a database that tracks how many loans you have and the frequency, that way a person can't have more than a certain number loans within a designated period of time.



Rat said:


> Please don't get a payday loan. The interest is awful. I doubt they will loan you money anyway.
> 
> APR is still a valid metric. Remember the GMAC massacre? That guy bought a car with a GMAC loan of $6,000. He had paid a total of $9,000 on the loan and still owed $9,000 when they repoed the car. If he hadn't shot customers too, he wouldn't have been convicted, at least if I was on the jury.


It's not a valid metric. You can't roll a loan over on an annual basis.

BTW - Florida is one of the most restrictive states when it comes to these type of loans.


----------



## tyesquire (May 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> When I really need money I go out and drive until I fall asleep at the wheel.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Who is this guy


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> The problem is one person can have multiple payday loans at the same time with different companies.
> 
> The hole gets deeper and deeper.


Legal loansharks.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Legal loansharks.


How is this so? Because you don't like the price they charge for the sale of their goods?

Do you stand in protest in front of jc penny because they mark their items up 1000%? No? Why not? You must love being "ripped off" then. How dare they charge for thier service! They should give the items away for free!

Also, since your not a fan of getting paid for a service, how about you write uber and let them know you'd like to work for free.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

So glad I live in TX. Here, we have special laws that make chasing down poor debtors impossible. 

I've never paid back a single payday loan & not on my credit report. Free money!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> So glad I live in TX. Here, we have special laws that make chasing down poor debtors impossible.
> 
> I've never paid back a single payday loan & not on my credit report. Free money!!!


Damn Lee, you dirty!


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> So glad I live in TX. Here, we have special laws that make chasing down poor debtors impossible.
> 
> I've never paid back a single payday loan & not on my credit report. Free money!!!


Loser!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

pismire said:


> Loser!












Sorry your payday loan investments didn't work. You knew the risks.


----------



## Jaynyc41 (Dec 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> When I really need money I go out and drive until I fall asleep at the wheel.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


I need a loan I am a nyc Uber driver can you help


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

When you are seeking out a payday loan at 75% interest, you have hit rock bottom.

This is NEVER the answer.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> When you are seeking out a payday loan at 75% interest, you have hit rock bottom.
> 
> This is NEVER the answer.


What about that Indian loan service that was charging 99.something percent interest? I loved that ad on TV.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Dani90 said:


> Does anyone know of anyone online companies that allow loans for Uber Drivers? I'm literally driving all and when I can to stay afloat but my sons diabetes ( he's been battling with extremely high levels the past 6 months and now we are in the dangerous lows) is taking a toll on all of us. And please before anyone says get a job I have been diligently applying and thankfully accepted an offer but I don't start working again until June 4th. I'm just trying to cover my bills until then and unfortunately for me the area I'm in I have to drive an hour away before I start getting rides. Any positive suggestions would be appreciated.


I get and take Tumeric...natural...

It drives sugar levels down quick...

I take it daily...I have type 2 diabetis...8>O

My doctor cleared it for me...

Good luck with your youngster...8>)

Rakos








PS. I know this is an old post butt still applies...8>)


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> What about that Indian loan service that was charging 99.something percent interest? I loved that ad on TV.


Are you talking about the one with the squaw who even says, We Know The Interest Is How But You Need The Money Now....yeah, that one is 75-ish. Seems like a deal to me....lol


----------



## Stardust25 (May 14, 2018)

Payday loans aren't a good idea, they have extremely high fees. I wouldn't try them if I were you.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

DON'T


----------



## Twinflower (Oct 31, 2017)

Payday loans aren't so bad in fact as it's often said, they're just a type of short-term financial help which can be a good solution for your problems and a nice alternative instead of opening a credit, especially if you have a bad credit history. It's truth that they very high fees but it's a problem only for those who can't meet the repayment terms. They have also such risks as getting deeper in debts as an aftermarth of getting the additional fees and gaining bad credit scores which later can become a problem when you want to apply for the credit line. Considering all these things if you want to use payday loans decide clearly what certain amount of money you need and is you can repay it in time. If you're not sure about this, maybe it's better to find other ways of borrowing money.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

If you don't make enough to live off of how to you expect to pay back a loan?

Your math sucks. Go to your local churches or whatever charities you can find on the net. You'll deal with scumbag payday loans but not ask for help from legitimate charities? 

You will not go far.


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

try to apply for an indigo master card. it cost 75 bucks annual fee. if its car repairs. and you have the go bank card from uber and have done the required stops they will let you overdraw it to get repairs done. if you have 3 months bank statements showing your rideshare deposits to a regular bank most companys here will accept that


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If you absolutely have to, do it, but only if you know you will without question be paying it back off in full. 

After about 3 straight of doing them it becomes where you just paid enough in fees to cover the payday loan.

The thing about payday loans is they can't come after you for bounced check fees if you use a check and it bounces.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

So much bad advice here. If you need cash go to the pawn shop and pawn some of your crap. 

At no point does a payday loan solve any of your problems. Quit driving (you obviously can't afford to do it) and flip burgers and get 3 other jobs.


----------

